# anyone know Ivan Grover



## J Brown (Dec 24, 2006)

I first went to sea 1975 still going strong sailed on many ships I was with Maersk for 22 years 10 as Bosun on the Mariner when I sailed with Ivan I know he was ill for awhile I would like to know how he is.


----------



## potty (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi John, I was on the Mariner [88 - 95- ish],now at GCNS.Last I saw of him was in Aberdeen as he left the Mariner.But others have seen him....Dave Livingston met him in a bar in Aberdeen or Peterhead but that was about5/6 years ago.
Have a good xmas
Simon


----------



## zealandic (Sep 3, 2007)

have sent you a pm..mel

pic of ivan

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/83082/ppuser/15778


----------



## Bill A (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah Ivan's still with us living near Southend-on-sea, as you say he was ill with cancer and last i heard he had to have his tongue removed,but still enjoy's a pint so i've heard.

Bill A


----------

